# No New Barn For My Horsey! :P



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

wow. they're pretty dumb. natural horsemanship is good and everything, but when a horse tries to bite and lunges, you need to take control! all those horses probably think that they're the boss and no one can touch them. and $65 for a bareback lesson? i don't think so!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is insane. I didn't even know there was such a thing as "bareback lessons".

You poor soul.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

exacly!! they made us pay 65 dollers! my mums mouth droped! and ya i smacked the horse pretty **** hard cause i was tired of it and there like oo dont do that shes just the queen!! im like are u kidding me!!!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, even in natural horsemanship you have to be agressive. natural horsemanship is about speaking the horse's NATURAL language and horses are not always nice. They punish each other. In join-up, which is natural horsemanship, you have to run the horse away before it can come to you. Those people don't know the first thing about natuarl horsemanship.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lol thats what i said!! **** and the prices are outragous!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think natural horsemanship is a touchie subject. Some of the things done dont make sense but I will say a lot of it works and beats some of the "training" methods used.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

i agree thats mostly how i feel about! I use the things on my horse that make sense to me and ill know my horse understands. i think NH is a good way to go with a horse it give y a great bond and a bestfriend for life that wont leave u 4 w.e reason/


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that's crazy, & odd. :roll: 
What a rip-off as well!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

tell me about it!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

yikes


----------

